# cersted gecko



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i nned a care shhet for a crested gecko becase i am thinking of making one custom glass my self with the sealacone and this is what it will look like 24"high and 20 " long and 12 inches deep so please i need info on the crested geckos please thanks a whole bunch ~dan~


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Clicky


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Hey biotch..lol jk..just read my fuckin reptile book at school tuesday lasy ass mother f*cker


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

one the sheet is said peach apple banna ect. do i have to chop it ip and put it in a food dish or what


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> one the sheet is said peach apple banna ect. do i have to chop it ip and put it in a food dish or what


 Read more carefully, it said fruit flavored baby food. Just pour a bit out onto a flat surface like a paper plate or a bottlecap, add whatever vitamin/mineral supplements you want, and serve. Remove uneaten portion after a few hours.

-PK


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

so like the baby food i can buy from the store like albertsons or something


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> so like the baby food i can buy from the store like albertsons or something


 Yup.

Its good to get organic though


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i am making my own tank it it is going to be 20" long 10"wide and 27.5" tall so that is a 24 gallon and i think i might get it juvinile i am going to lows tommrow and what do you think i should get plexi or regular glass i was thinking glass but what do you think and also i am buying indoor/outdoor carpet to fit the bottom of the cage do you think that is fine and i am sciliconing the tank so how do i put it all together with out it moving just hold it then glue or what


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Ur gana build a tank!lol Good Luck! its farly easy if u have two things the supplies and the tools ... + ive never seen u build any thing in ur like so tell me when its done


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

you going to let him talk to you liek that dan?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> i am making my own tank it it is going to be 20" long 10"wide and 27.5" tall so that is a 24 gallon and i think i might get it juvinile i am going to lows tommrow and what do you think i should get plexi or regular glass i was thinking glass but what do you think and also i am buying indoor/outdoor carpet to fit the bottom of the cage do you think that is fine and i am sciliconing the tank so how do i put it all together with out it moving just hold it then glue or what


 I would personally use wood to make the viv. Is looks much nicer than glass and it cuts down on a lot of nose rubbing.

You can buy special "repti-carpet" by ZooMed. It is much better than other types of carpets as its easier to clean and less chance of getting claws trapped in the fibres


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

well i made it out of plexi glass and its ok no mess ups so its fine and nice the glasscuts are clean so it was easy to do its still drying out so it would be done mabe later tonight


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ya i know brad what the f*ck man y do you have to be talking sh*t like that man what the hell man i thought we were buds man just playing or am i


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

i'm also lookin into gettin some cresteds...the only thing is the adult females are so expensive or atleast the nice ones. i read that the juveniles have a 60-70 % chance of being female is this true? so i was gonna get a baby to start with and see what sex it turns out to be, then get the opposite.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i don't know the exact percent but i read that there is a higher percent of getting a female


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

LakaDazed said:


> i'm also lookin into gettin some cresteds...the only thing is the adult females are so expensive or atleast the nice ones. i read that the juveniles have a 60-70 % chance of being female is this true? so i was gonna get a baby to start with and see what sex it turns out to be, then get the opposite.


 It depends on the temperature the the eggs are incubated at


----------

